# (erledigt) k3b & KDE4.3

## uhai

Anscheinend macht 3b hier immer noch Schwierigkeiten. Das hier ist der Output eines gescheiterten Kopiervorgangs.

Wird die Größe des Leermediums nicht richtig erkannt? Sollte der DMA-Test nicht laufen? Oder müssen die Laufwerke anders angesprochen werden? Könnte bitte jemand ein Auge auf diesen Output werfen, der mir mal wieder nicht viel sagt...

```
Devices

-----------------------

_NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A 1.06 (/dev/hdc, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite] [%7]

MATSHITA DVD-ROM SR-8585 1S29 (/dev/hdd, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM) [DVD-ROM, CD-ROM] [None] [%7]

K3b::DataTrackReader

-----------------------

reading sectors 211253 to 271147 with sector size 2048. Length: 59895 sectors, 122664960 bytes.

using buffer size of 64 blocks.

Read a total of 59895 sectors (122664960 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.68.0

KDE Version: 4.3.3 (KDE 4.3.3)

QT Version:  4.5.3

Kernel:      2.6.31-gentoo-r6

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 2.1.1a57

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a57 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '

Identifikation : 'DVD_RW ND-2500A '

Revision       : '1.06'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-ROM (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1343488 = 1312 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

pregap1: -1

Track 01: audio   31 MB (03:07.38) no preemp     

Track 02: audio   28 MB (02:49.66) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 03: audio   21 MB (02:10.46) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 04: audio   21 MB (02:09.24) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 05: audio   32 MB (03:10.44) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 06: audio   43 MB (04:20.16) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 07: audio   38 MB (03:50.62) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 08: audio   24 MB (02:27.85) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 09: audio    7 MB (00:41.68) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 10: audio   18 MB (01:51.82) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 11: audio   31 MB (03:07.38) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 12: audio   28 MB (02:49.66) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 13: audio   21 MB (02:10.46) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 14: audio   21 MB (02:09.24) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 15: audio   32 MB (03:10.44) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 16: audio   43 MB (04:18.16) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Total size:      448 MB (44:24.70) = 199853 sectors

Lout start:      448 MB (44:26/53) = 199853 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

Disk Is not unrestricted

Disk Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11634 (97:26/66)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359846 (79:59/71)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 3

Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Format-type  Type

     4169920             2048         0x00 [color=red] No Media Present or Unknown Capacity[/color]

Blocks total: 359846 Blocks current: 359846 Blocks remaining: 159993

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 32 in real SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of   31 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of   31 MB written (fifo  85%) [buf  92%] 108.1x.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 1B 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 FF FF D2 96 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x00 (write error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk -11626 (not valid) 

resid: 63504

cmd finished after 25.576s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 1206576 bytes

Writing  time:   36.835s

Average write speed  86.6x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.001s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 83 puts and 20 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 2 times full, min fill was 82%.

BURN-Free was never needed.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdc speed=32 -sao driveropts=burnfree -multi -useinfo -audio -shorttrack /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track01.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track02.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track03.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track04.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track05.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track06.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track07.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track08.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track09.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track10.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track11.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track12.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track13.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track14.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track15.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track16.wav

```

Vielen Dank für jeden Tip

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Dec 16, 2009 9:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roha

Hallo, Du solltest vielleicht mal ein aktuelles cdrecord und k3b benutzen,

k3b ist bei Version 1.69.0 alpha4 und die cdrtools bei Version 2.01.01_alpha69.

Teste mal obs dann geht.

MfG Robert

----------

## uhai

@roha:

Ich habe die aktuellen Versionen aus dem Portage-Tree. Gibt es damit Probleme?

uhai

----------

## roha

Hallo, die von mir angegebenen Versionen sind in Portage und 

beheben viele Bugs, deswegen probieren ob Deine Probleme damit

vielleicht beseitigt sind.

MfG Robert

----------

## uhai

Wieso erhalte ich dann das:

```
localhost uhai # emerge -S k3b cdrecord

Searching... 

                                          

[ Results for search key : k3b ]          

[ Applications found : 1 ]                

                                          

*  app-cdr/k3b                            

      Latest version available: 1.68.0_alpha3

      Latest version installed: 1.68.0_alpha3

      Size of files: 3,807 kB                

      Homepage:      http://www.k3b.org/     

      Description:   The CD/DVD Kreator for KDE

      License:       GPL-2                     

                                          

[ Results for search key : cdrecord ]     

[ Applications found : 5 ]                

                                          

*  app-cdr/cdrkit                         

      Latest version available: 1.1.9-r1  

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,396 kB                    

      Homepage:      http://cdrkit.org           

      Description:   A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1                                                     

*  app-cdr/cdrtools

      Latest version available: 2.01.01_alpha57-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.01.01_alpha57-r1

      Size of files: 1,737 kB                     

      Homepage:      http://cdrecord.berlios.de/  

      Description:   A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 CDDL-Schily                                         

```

Hast Du da noch ein Overlay oder ist mein Portage angeknackst?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -s zeigt die neueste  stable Version an.

eix -e cdrkit gibt folgendes:

[I] app-cdr/cdrkit

     Available versions:  1.1.9-r1 ~1.1.10 {debug hfs kernel_linux unicode}

     Installed versions:  1.1.9-r1(21:23:35 14/05/09)(kernel_linux unicode -hfs)

     Homepage:            http://cdrkit.org

     Description:         A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

Tobi

----------

## roha

Hallo, weil Du wohl ein stable gentoo nutzt, die Pakete sind unstable.

Und nicht cdrkit benutzen das ist Müll mit tonnen von bugs, 

sondern die orginal cdrtools.

MfG Robert

----------

## ScytheMan

 *roha wrote:*   

> Hallo, weil Du wohl ein stable gentoo nutzt, die Pakete sind unstable.
> 
> Und nicht cdrkit benutzen das ist Müll mit tonnen von bugs, 
> 
> sondern die orginal cdrtools.
> ...

 

du weißt aber schon das cdrkit ein fork von cdrtools ist?

----------

## roha

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *roha wrote:*   Hallo, weil Du wohl ein stable gentoo nutzt, die Pakete sind unstable.
> 
> Und nicht cdrkit benutzen das ist Müll mit tonnen von bugs, 
> 
> sondern die orginal cdrtools.
> ...

 

Ja das weiß ich, und es hat jedemenge bugs die in den cdrtools 

schon ewig gefixt sind.

MfG Robert

----------

## uhai

ok, cdrtools &k3b aktualisiert -> Fehler bleibt!?

```
Devices

-----------------------

MATSHITA DVD-ROM SR-8585 1S29 (/dev/hdd, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM) [DVD-ROM, CD-ROM] [None] [%7]

_NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A 1.06 (/dev/hdc, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96R, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite] [%7]

K3b::DataTrackReader

-----------------------

reading sectors 211253 to 271147 with sector size 2048. Length: 59895 sectors, 122664960 bytes.

using buffer size of 64 blocks.

Read a total of 59895 sectors (122664960 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.68.0

KDE Version: 4.3.3 (KDE 4.3.3)

QT Version:  4.5.3

Kernel:      2.6.31-gentoo-r6

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 2.1.1a69

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a69 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '

Identifikation : 'DVD_RW ND-2500A '

Revision       : '1.06'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-ROM (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1343488 = 1312 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

pregap1: -1

Track 01: audio   31 MB (03:07.38) no preemp     

Track 02: audio   28 MB (02:49.66) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 03: audio   21 MB (02:10.46) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 04: audio   21 MB (02:09.24) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 05: audio   32 MB (03:10.44) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 06: audio   43 MB (04:20.16) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 07: audio   38 MB (03:50.62) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 08: audio   24 MB (02:27.85) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 09: audio    7 MB (00:41.68) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 10: audio   18 MB (01:51.82) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 11: audio   31 MB (03:07.38) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 12: audio   28 MB (02:49.66) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 13: audio   21 MB (02:10.46) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 14: audio   21 MB (02:09.24) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 15: audio   32 MB (03:10.44) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 16: audio   43 MB (04:18.16) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Total size:      448 MB (44:24.70) = 199853 sectors

Lout start:      448 MB (44:26/53) = 199853 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

Disk Is not unrestricted

Disk Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11634 (97:26/66)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359846 (79:59/71)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 3

Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Format-type  Type

     4169920             2048         0x00  No Media Present or Unknown Capacity

Blocks total: 359846 Blocks current: 359846 Blocks remaining: 159993

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 32 in real SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of   31 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of   31 MB written (fifo  90%)  92.8x.

Track 01:    2 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]   0.6x.

Track 01:    3 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  17.0x.

Track 01:    4 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:    5 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:    6 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:    7 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:    8 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:    9 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   10 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:   11 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   12 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   13 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   14 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   15 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   16 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   17 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   18 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   19 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   20 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   21 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   22 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   23 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   24 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   25 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   26 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   27 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   28 of   31 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   29 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.6x.

Track 01:   30 of   31 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  16.1x.

Track 01:   31 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.6x.

Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 33055008/33055008 (14054 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 14054

Track 02:    0 of   28 MB written.

Track 02:    1 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%)  15.9x.

Track 02:    2 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.5x.

Track 02:    3 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  17.0x.

Track 02:    4 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 02:    5 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 02:    6 of   28 MB written (fifo  92%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 02:    7 of   28 MB written (fifo  67%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 02:    8 of   28 MB written (fifo  79%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 02:    9 of   28 MB written (fifo  54%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 02:   10 of   28 MB written (fifo  48%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 02:   11 of   28 MB written (fifo  23%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 02:   12 of   28 MB written (fifo  23%) [buf  26%]   7.8x.

Track 02:   13 of   28 MB written (fifo   1%) [buf   4%]   8.8x.

Track 02:   14 of   28 MB written (fifo  21%) [buf  74%]  47.5x.

Track 02:   15 of   28 MB written (fifo  21%) [buf  85%]   9.3x.

Track 02:   16 of   28 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  22.2x.

Track 02:   17 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 02:   18 of   28 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 02:   19 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 02:   20 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 02:   21 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 02:   22 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 02:   23 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 02:   24 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 02:   25 of   28 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 62 C6 00 00 1B 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 60 27 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x00 (write error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 24615 (not valid) 

resid: 63504

cmd finished after 18.587s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 26417664 bytes

Writing  time:   69.650s

Average write speed  48.0x.

Min drive buffer fill was 4%

Total of 1 possible drive buffer underruns predicted.

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.001s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 1001 puts and 938 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 5 times empty and 672 times full, min fill was 0%.

BURN-Free was 1 times used.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdc speed=32 -sao driveropts=burnfree -multi -useinfo -audio -shorttrack /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track01.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track02.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track03.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track04.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track05.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track06.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track07.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track08.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track09.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track10.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track11.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track12.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track13.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track14.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track15.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/Track16.wav

```

Was jetzt? Taugt der Rohling nichts?

uhai

----------

## ScytheMan

es ist eine neue alpha raus, nämlich 1.69.0_alpha4 evtl. löst diese dein problem.

eix k3b

[I] app-cdr/k3b

     Available versions:  (4) 1.68.0_alpha3 (~)1.69.0_alpha4

----------

## uhai

die alpha habe ich, den Fehler allerdings auch noch:

```
Devices

-----------------------

MATSHITA DVD-ROM SR-8585 1S29 (/dev/hdd, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM) [DVD-ROM, CD-ROM] [None] [%7]

_NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A 1.06 (/dev/hdc, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96R, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite] [%7]

K3b::DataTrackReader

-----------------------

reading sectors 211253 to 271147 with sector size 2048. Length: 59895 sectors, 122664960 bytes.

using buffer size of 64 blocks.

Read a total of 59895 sectors (122664960 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.69.0

KDE Version: 4.3.3 (KDE 4.3.3)

QT Version:  4.5.3

Kernel:      2.6.31-gentoo-r6

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 2.1.1a69

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a69 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '

Identifikation : 'DVD_RW ND-2500A '

Revision       : '1.06'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-ROM (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1343488 = 1312 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

pregap1: -1

Track 01: audio   31 MB (03:07.38) no preemp     

Track 02: audio   28 MB (02:49.66) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 03: audio   21 MB (02:10.46) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 04: audio   21 MB (02:09.24) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 05: audio   32 MB (03:10.44) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 06: audio   43 MB (04:20.16) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 07: audio   38 MB (03:50.62) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 08: audio   24 MB (02:27.85) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 09: audio    7 MB (00:41.68) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 10: audio   18 MB (01:51.82) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 11: audio   31 MB (03:07.38) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 12: audio   28 MB (02:49.66) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 13: audio   21 MB (02:10.46) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 14: audio   21 MB (02:09.24) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 15: audio   32 MB (03:10.44) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Track 16: audio   43 MB (04:18.16) no preemp      pregapsize:   0

Total size:      448 MB (44:24.70) = 199853 sectors

Lout start:      448 MB (44:26/53) = 199853 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

Disk Is not unrestricted

Disk Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11634 (97:26/66)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359846 (79:59/71)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 3

Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Format-type  Type

     4169920             2048         0x00  No Media Present or Unknown Capacity

Blocks total: 359846 Blocks current: 359846 Blocks remaining: 159993

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 32 in real SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is ON.

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of   31 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of   31 MB written (fifo  93%) 105.1x.

Track 01:    2 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]   0.6x.

Track 01:    3 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  17.0x.

Track 01:    4 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:    5 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:    6 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:    7 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:    8 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:    9 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   10 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 01:   11 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   12 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   13 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 01:   14 of   31 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   15 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   16 of   31 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   17 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   18 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   19 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   20 of   31 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 01:   21 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 01:   22 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   23 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   24 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   25 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   26 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 01:   27 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 01:   28 of   31 MB written (fifo  92%) [buf 100%]  16.1x.

Track 01:   29 of   31 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf 100%]  16.6x.

Track 01:   30 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.1x.

Track 01:   31 of   31 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  16.6x.

Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 33055008/33055008 (14054 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 14054

Track 02:    0 of   28 MB written.

Track 02:    1 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%)  16.0x.

Track 02:    2 of   28 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  16.5x.

Track 02:    3 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  17.0x.

Track 02:    4 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 02:    5 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 02:    6 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 02:    7 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 02:    8 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 02:    9 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 02:   10 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.4x.

Track 02:   11 of   28 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 02:   12 of   28 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 02:   13 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.9x.

Track 02:   14 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 02:   15 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 02:   16 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 02:   17 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 02:   18 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 02:   19 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.8x.

Track 02:   20 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.3x.

Track 02:   21 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 02:   22 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 02:   23 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 02:   24 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  16.2x.

Track 02:   25 of   28 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  16.7x.

Track 02:   26 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]   2.0x.

Track 02:   27 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.9x.

Track 02:   28 of   28 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.2x.

Track 02: Total bytes read/written: 29929200/29929200 (12725 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 26779

Track 03:    0 of   21 MB written.

Track 03:    1 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%)  20.3x.

Track 03:    2 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.7x.

Track 03:    3 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.3x.

Track 03:    4 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 03:    5 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 03:    6 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 03:    7 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.3x.

Track 03:    8 of   21 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 03:    9 of   21 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 03:   10 of   21 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 03:   11 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 03:   12 of   21 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 03:   13 of   21 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 03:   14 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 03:   15 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 03:   16 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 03:   17 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 03:   18 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 03:   19 of   21 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 03:   20 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 03:   21 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.0x.

Track 03: Total bytes read/written: 23014320/23014320 (9785 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 36564

Track 04:    0 of   21 MB written.

Track 04:    1 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%)  20.2x.

Track 04:    2 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.7x.

Track 04:    3 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.3x.

Track 04:    4 of   21 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 04:    5 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.0x.

Track 04:    6 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.8x.

Track 04:    7 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.3x.

Track 04:    8 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 04:    9 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 04:   10 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 04:   11 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 04:   12 of   21 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 04:   13 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 04:   14 of   21 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 04:   15 of   21 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 04:   16 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 04:   17 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 04:   18 of   21 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 04:   19 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 04:   20 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 04:   21 of   21 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.0x.

Track 04: Total bytes read/written: 22797936/22797936 (9693 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 46257

Track 05:    0 of   32 MB written.

Track 05:    1 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%)  20.2x.

Track 05:    2 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.7x.

Track 05:    3 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.3x.

Track 05:    4 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 05:    5 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 05:    6 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 05:    7 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.3x.

Track 05:    8 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 05:    9 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 05:   10 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 05:   11 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 05:   12 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 05:   13 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 05:   14 of   32 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 05:   15 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 05:   16 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 05:   17 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  99%]  21.1x.

Track 05:   18 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 05:   19 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 05:   20 of   32 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 05:   21 of   32 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  21.0x.

Track 05:   22 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 05:   23 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.0x.

Track 05:   24 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.3x.

Track 05:   25 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.0x.

Track 05:   26 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 05:   27 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.9x.

Track 05:   28 of   32 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  20.3x.

Track 05:   29 of   32 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  20.9x.

Track 05:   30 of   32 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  20.3x.

Track 05:   31 of   32 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  20.9x.

Track 05:   32 of   32 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.2x.

Track 05: Total bytes read/written: 33593616/33593616 (14283 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 60540

Track 06:    0 of   43 MB written.

Track 06:    1 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%)  20.2x.

Track 06:    2 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 06:    3 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.3x.

Track 06:    4 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 06:    5 of   43 MB written (fifo  92%) [buf 100%]  21.3x.

Track 06:    6 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 06:    7 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.3x.

Track 06:    8 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 06:    9 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 06:   10 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.6x.

Track 06:   11 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 06:   12 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 06:   13 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.2x.

Track 06:   14 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.5x.

Track 06:   15 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 06:   16 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 06:   17 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.1x.

Track 06:   18 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 06:   19 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.0x.

Track 06:   20 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  20.4x.

Track 06:   21 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  21.0x.

Track 06:   22 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]   2.4x.

Track 06:   23 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.1x.

Track 06:   24 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.3x.

Track 06:   25 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.1x.

Track 06:   26 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.2x.

Track 06:   27 of   43 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.0x.

Track 06:   28 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.2x.

Track 06:   29 of   43 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.0x.

Track 06:   30 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.2x.

Track 06:   31 of   43 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.0x.

Track 06:   32 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.2x.

Track 06:   33 of   43 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.9x.

Track 06:   34 of   43 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.1x.

Track 06:   35 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.0x.

Track 06:   36 of   43 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.1x.

Track 06:   37 of   43 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.8x.

Track 06:   38 of   43 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.1x.

Track 06:   39 of   43 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.8x.

Track 06:   40 of   43 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.0x.

Track 06:   41 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.8x.

Track 06:   42 of   43 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.0x.

Track 06:   43 of   43 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.7x.

Track 06: Total bytes read/written: 45892224/45892224 (19512 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 80052

Track 07:    0 of   38 MB written.

Track 07:    1 of   38 MB written (fifo  93%)  24.6x.

Track 07:    2 of   38 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf 100%]  24.7x.

Track 07:    3 of   38 MB written (fifo  70%) [buf 100%]  25.5x.

Track 07:    4 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.6x.

Track 07:    5 of   38 MB written (fifo  87%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 07:    6 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.6x.

Track 07:    7 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 07:    8 of   38 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.6x.

Track 07:    9 of   38 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.3x.

Track 07:   10 of   38 MB written (fifo  89%) [buf 100%]  24.5x.

Track 07:   11 of   38 MB written (fifo  90%) [buf 100%]  25.3x.

Track 07:   12 of   38 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.5x.

Track 07:   13 of   38 MB written (fifo  87%) [buf 100%]  25.3x.

Track 07:   14 of   38 MB written (fifo  93%) [buf 100%]  24.5x.

Track 07:   15 of   38 MB written (fifo  93%) [buf 100%]  25.2x.

Track 07:   16 of   38 MB written (fifo  93%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 07:   17 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.2x.

Track 07:   18 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 07:   19 of   38 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  25.2x.

Track 07:   20 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 07:   21 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.1x.

Track 07:   22 of   38 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.3x.

Track 07:   23 of   38 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  25.0x.

Track 07:   24 of   38 MB written (fifo  93%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 07:   25 of   38 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  25.1x.

Track 07:   26 of   38 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.3x.

Track 07:   27 of   38 MB written (fifo  93%) [buf 100%]  25.0x.

Track 07:   28 of   38 MB written (fifo  93%) [buf 100%]  24.2x.

Track 07:   29 of   38 MB written (fifo  90%) [buf 100%]  25.0x.

Track 07:   30 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.2x.

Track 07:   31 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.0x.

Track 07:   32 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.2x.

Track 07:   33 of   38 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.9x.

Track 07:   34 of   38 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.1x.

Track 07:   35 of   38 MB written (fifo  90%) [buf 100%]  24.9x.

Track 07:   36 of   38 MB written (fifo  89%) [buf 100%]  24.1x.

Track 07:   37 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.8x.

Track 07:   38 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.0x.

Track 07: Total bytes read/written: 40682544/40682544 (17297 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 97349

Track 08:    0 of   24 MB written.

Track 08:    1 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%)  24.5x.

Track 08:    2 of   24 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.7x.

Track 08:    3 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 08:    4 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.7x.

Track 08:    5 of   24 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 08:    6 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.6x.

Track 08:    7 of   24 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 08:    8 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.6x.

Track 08:    9 of   24 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 08:   10 of   24 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.5x.

Track 08:   11 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.3x.

Track 08:   12 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.5x.

Track 08:   13 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.3x.

Track 08:   14 of   24 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 08:   15 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.3x.

Track 08:   16 of   24 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 08:   17 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.2x.

Track 08:   18 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 08:   19 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.2x.

Track 08:   20 of   24 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 08:   21 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.2x.

Track 08:   22 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.3x.

Track 08:   23 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.1x.

Track 08:   24 of   24 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.3x.

Track 08: Total bytes read/written: 26081328/26081328 (11089 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 108438

Track 09:    0 of    7 MB written.

Track 09:    1 of    7 MB written (fifo 100%)  24.5x.

Track 09:    2 of    7 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.7x.

Track 09:    3 of    7 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.5x.

Track 09:    4 of    7 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.7x.

Track 09:    5 of    7 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 09:    6 of    7 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.5x.

Track 09:    7 of    7 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.1x.

Track 09: Total bytes read/written: 7352352/7352352 (3126 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 111564

Track 10:    0 of   18 MB written.

Track 10:    1 of   18 MB written (fifo  96%)  24.6x.

Track 10:    2 of   18 MB written (fifo  93%) [buf 100%]  24.7x.

Track 10:    3 of   18 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  25.5x.

Track 10:    4 of   18 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.7x.

Track 10:    5 of   18 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 10:    6 of   18 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  24.6x.

Track 10:    7 of   18 MB written (fifo  90%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 10:    8 of   18 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf 100%]  24.6x.

Track 10:    9 of   18 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.4x.

Track 10:   10 of   18 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.5x.

Track 10:   11 of   18 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.3x.

Track 10:   12 of   18 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.5x.

Track 10:   13 of   18 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.3x.

Track 10:   14 of   18 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.5x.

Track 10:   15 of   18 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf 100%]  25.2x.

Track 10:   16 of   18 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 10:   17 of   18 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.2x.

Track 10:   18 of   18 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.4x.

Track 10: Total bytes read/written: 19726224/19726224 (8387 sectors).

Starting new track at sector: 119951

Track 11:    0 of   31 MB written.

Track 11:    1 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%)  24.6x.

Track 11:    2 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.7x.

Track 11:    3 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  25.5x.

Track 11:    4 of   31 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]  24.6x.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 01 DC AE 00 00 1B 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 01 DA 0E 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x00 (write error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 121358 (not valid) 

resid: 63504

cmd finished after 17.298s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 4889808 bytes

Writing  time:  123.044s

Average write speed  22.8x.

Min drive buffer fill was 99%

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.001s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 4587 puts and 4524 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 3118 times full, min fill was 70%.

BURN-Free was never needed.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdc speed=32 -sao driveropts=burnfree -multi -useinfo -audio -shorttrack /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track01.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track02.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track03.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track04.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track05.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track06.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track07.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track08.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track09.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track10.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track11.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track12.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track13.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track14.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track15.wav /tmp/kde-uhai/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/sternsinger2010/Track16.wav

```

Bin ich der einzige, der das Problem hat?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Probiere doch auch mal ein anderen Rohling, nicht jeder Rohling ist mit jedem Brenner kompatibel.

Oder teste auch mal ob das brennen von einer LiveCD, oder eines anderen Betriebssystem aus klappen würde.

Evtl. auch mal schauen ob es für dein Brenner ein Firmware Update gibt,

Infos hierzu findet man meist auf den Hersteller Seiten.

Evtl gibt dein Brenner auch einfach langsam den Geist auf, die Dinger laufen nicht ewig...

----------

## ScytheMan

möglich wäre auch mal ein brennen per brasero mit backend cdrtools, damit würde sich k3b als fehlerquelle ausschließen (wenn es da nicht funktioniert, liegts wohl nicht am frontend),

brasero unterstützt noch ein paar andere backends, evtl. kannst du mit denen rumspielen, nämlich: growisofs und libburn.

wenns dann immer noch nicht funktioniert, anderes betriebssystem wählen, dort probieren, wenn dann nicht liegts wohl an der hardware bzw. firmware wie josef schon sagt.

evtl. hilft es auch die brenngeschwindigkeit zu beschränken?

----------

## uhai

schade, ist die Hardware. Unter XP mit Nero geht es auch nicht...

Dann muss ich nach Weihnachten wohl erstmal eine neue Kiste besorgen. Der Athlon 1250 ist eh langsam...  :Very Happy: 

Danke für Eure Unterstützung

uhai

----------

